# Hermaphrodite*Pic*



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I was looking at a doe after I took her out of the breeding pen. And I noticed this little brown thing at the end of her girl part. I at first thought it was nothing but upon further inspection, we concluded it was actually attached and it was sensitive to her. Not just a weird colored discharge. So I had one of my friends that also raises goats stop by and bring a book...

Anyway...Sparkle has always acted a little bucky and seems like she's always in heat. And now I have realized that she refuses to stand for bucks and that bucks don't really show interest in her. 

She was in with George from oct 26-Nov 3. And she was put in with Mo on Nov 15 to now (as she showed signs of coming into heat again).

And I had not seen the little thing (I have no clue what you'd call it) on her girl part until today. And I had just checked on her and it like started to shrink. 

So what do you all think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

could be ..... its hard to know without a picture and without having ever seen a confirmed case in person before


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

Yep, agree with Stacey, without a pic it would be hard to say, but a real possibility. I don't have any experience with hermaphrodites other from what i've heard and read. I wasn't sure though if they could come in season??


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

I'm not sure if she is coming in season, it appears so? But not the normal spacing a regular doe would have.

I know I should've gotten a pic. :doh: :doh: :doh:

It's definitely not normal...I've never seen anything like it before. :?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

Pics, get a few pics...that will help. :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

A hermaphrodite doe will likely have testes up in her abdomen (feel into her udder... do you feel 2 lumps??) Also if you look right inside her vulva you can see a small penis (or a small lump). Sometimes the penis will protrude... which is what you might be seeing. Pictures would help.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Hermaphrodite*

There's the dab of something on the tip and she also had something in her vagina but the camera didn't pick it up. But I'm thinking she's a Hermie. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara, that looks like a tick to me! Seriously, I have already pulled 2 ticks off my does..that one is in an odd spot and since this is the first you've seen it, it really looks like a tick..same color as the ones I've seen.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

That really doesn't look like any other pics I've seen of Hermaphrodites. It almost reminds of of a skintag :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bheila said:


> That really doesn't look like any other pics I've seen of Hermaphrodites. It almost reminds of of a skintag :shrug:


yah doesnt look like a Hermaphrodite to me


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like a tick to me too - ouch - a tick on your hoohaa.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Doesn't look like a hermaphrodite to me, from the one's I have seen pics of. :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It's not a tick though. :shrug: I've seen ticks before on goats...but that's definitely not one. :sigh: 

myfainters: It does feel like there's a bump right above her teats...And I can't believe my camera did not pick up that there was small lump just inside the vagina when I went to look again.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like most have said this, looks like a tick. Alcohol will get it to back out or light a match, blow it out and touch the tick with it. Either way, be careful as you are in a special place. :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> Sounds like most have said this, looks like a tick. Alcohol will get it to back out or light a match, blow it out and touch the tick with it. Either way, be careful as you are in a special place. :wink:


It would take someone stronger than me to place a hot or stinging substance on my goats "special" spot.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah...It's definitely NOT a tick... :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's likely a skin tag then, if this was something she was born with you would have seen it steadily growing larger as she matured. The pic of it is not close enough for me to tell for sure if it is a tick, it looks very similar in color to the ticks here and being in a very sensitive area to begin with I would hesitate to use anything but a pair of tweezers to attempt to get it off, if it was a tick.

I sold a nigi cross doe a few years ago that would not come into heat and would not stand for a buck, she did not have a vaginal canal as my pinky tip "hit" a wall and she had teats the size of a bucks, she's happily living as a brush clearer with a herd of wethers.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My finger hit a wall as well...I think I'll be selling her as a pet. http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch8diseases/h ... itism.html That's what she looks like up close....

It was a good suggestion thou Liz, I would've never thought about that as a possibility.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're pretty sure she's a hermaphrodite then I would pull her papers (if she's papered) and sell her as a pet.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

crocee said:


> jdgray716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like most have said this, looks like a tick. Alcohol will get it to back out or light a match, blow it out and touch the tick with it. Either way, be careful as you are in a special place. :wink:
> ...


No if it is a tick, you do not touch the goat but the tick. However, if you see it is not then do not do this. From the picture it looks like a tick though, that is the reason why I said that.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are not sure, ask your vet to do a buccal smear to test for the chromosomes. It only takes a couple of minutes, doesn't hurt the goat and shouldn't cost much.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Sadly we had a hermie this year..out of my very favorite goat that I had been waiting for a little doeling forever for...Her vulva had a little tip on the end of it, and her should be uddr felt very strange to me...That's what caught my attention at first was her should be udder was misshapen, possibly boy parts, and then the tip on the vulva was the icing on my tearful cake...
any way, she didn't look like yours, but then again, she was weeks old...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If you felt the lump behind (or somewhat under ) her udder then sadly... she is likely a hermie. :- ( I'm sorry that must be difficult.

I've been there! :hug:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Geeze! I am starting to wonder about my nubian. She is starting to look a little "bucky." I don't know if it has to do with her being a nubian boer X but her neck is thicking a lot, and after those pics on the website...I'm kinda like, Huh... *thinks* I might have to check her out more. I hope she is not. My hubby will not let me get rid of her if she is, and I'd rather have a breeding female goat since I am limited on space.


----------



## Saskia (Dec 16, 2009)

Your goat looks very different than my hermaphrodite. The vulva of my hermy is mutch more (thinking how to say things in english) swollen, mutch more pronounced. Not just the pea-looking thing hanging under the vulva. When i feel the udder of my hermy i realy feel testes instead of an udder.

Would there be different types of hermaphrodites? Maybe from more doe-like to more buck-like?


----------

